# Preorder: Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

```
You can now preorder the brand new Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary lens.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/5 to f/22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Four SLD Glass Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Optical Stabilizer</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">TSC Material, Brass Bayonet Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma USB Dock</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary: </strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2mbMbih">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg100400eos.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> <a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-100-400mm-f5-6-3-dg-hsm-os-contemporary-lens-canon.html?acc=3">| MPEX</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## brianodell (Mar 30, 2017)

I have been looking for a solid (super) zoom to pair with my 70d. I have been taking a lot of pictures lately of wildlife, the moon, etc. with my 55-250 stm. I like that lens, I would just like something with more reach.

Opinions on the following:

1) This new Sigma 100-400
2) Canon 100-400 ii (expensive)
3) Tamron 150-600 G2 (price, weight)
4) A possible new version of a Powershot SX60 HS

*edit 5) Possibly the Nikon P900?

I'm leaning towards this new Sigma.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 30, 2017)

1) no-one knows yet...
2) Excellent lens, even works well with 1.4 tc
3) I have used it in shop demo only - bigger than the Canon but very good quality. But reports suggest you may have to be prepared to try a couple of copies before you get a really good one
4) never used one but have seen very good results provided you don't want to print large or crop heavily


----------



## magarity (Mar 30, 2017)

brianodell said:


> I have been looking for a solid (super) zoom to pair with my 70d.
> ...
> 1) This new Sigma 100-400
> I'm leaning towards this new Sigma.


You should research how well your 70D will autofocus at 6.3 before you order one. It might be subject to "works ok in broad daylight only" so for wildlife in the early morning and late evening might be a problem.


----------



## CombatClaret (Mar 30, 2017)

You should research how well your 70D will autofocus at 6.3 before you order one. It might be subject to "works ok in broad daylight only" so for wildlife in the early morning and late evening might be a problem.
[/quote]

I don't think the 70d is listed as a camera which will Autofocus at f8 so watch our for pairing lenses with TCs.
I had no issues using the Sigma 150-600mm (C) at 600 & f6.3 in the short period I had it on a 70D.


----------



## AJ (Mar 30, 2017)

799 USD.

For comparison, Sigma 150-600/5-6.3C can be had for 989 USD (including 100 USD rebate), comes with USB dock.
Tamron 70-300/4-5.6 lists for 449 USD.


----------



## digitalride (Mar 30, 2017)

AJ said:


> 799 USD.
> For comparison, Sigma 150-600/5-6.3C can be had for 989 USD (including 100 USD rebate)



If you want a 150-600mm ( sigma or the older tamron ) and you are patient, they go on sale for < $800 a few times a year from authorized retailers ( usually buydig or newegg ). Just set up a deal alert on slickdeals. 

I'd imagine the 100-400 will see deep discounts as well in a while.

I bought the original tamron 150-600, but wasn't happy with the image stabilization. I sold it and got the sigma 150-600 and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## brianodell (Mar 30, 2017)

Maybe I should wait until this 100-400 Sigma drops and see how it is?

I almost pulled the trigger on the Tamron 150-600 G2, but $1399 vs $799 is what caught my eye. I know they are different lenses... but.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 30, 2017)

brianodell said:


> I have been looking for a solid (super) zoom to pair with my 70d. I have been taking a lot of pictures lately of wildlife, the moon, etc. with my 55-250 stm. I like that lens, I would just like something with more reach.
> 
> Opinions on the following:
> 
> ...




Also something to consider is from all the photos that have been released it doesn't look like the lens has a tripod collar.


----------



## magarity (Mar 30, 2017)

Adorama's product description says it is a push-pull zoom but the picture sure looks like a turn-zoom. Is that the wrong picture or is the description wrong?


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 30, 2017)

magarity said:


> Adorama's product description says it is a push-pull zoom but the picture sure looks like a turn-zoom. Is that the wrong picture or is the description wrong?



It is a twist zoom lens but sigma is saying you can push/pull to zoom in and out if you want.. Which any other telephoto lens will do as well. It's just sigma trying to confuse people hahaha


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 31, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > Adorama's product description says it is a push-pull zoom but the picture sure looks like a turn-zoom. Is that the wrong picture or is the description wrong?
> ...



To be fair, the hood on the sigma 100-400 does have a groove in it to help hold if one did want to push/pull, unlike for example the Canon 100-400ii. With that said, it does sound and look gimmicky to me and wouldn't personally use it that way.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > magarity said:
> ...



Actually I own the Canon 100-400L II and the lens hood is a bigger diameter than the end of the lens and has a nice groove to do just that with it. I think it's mostly poor advertising on Sigma's part.


----------



## Talys (Mar 31, 2017)

digitalride said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > 799 USD.
> ...



I'm with you. I prefer the sigma over the tamron for 150-600 by far. 

I would have been much more interested in the 100-400 if it had topped out at 5.6.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 31, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> brianodell said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking for a solid (super) zoom to pair with my 70d. I have been taking a lot of pictures lately of wildlife, the moon, etc. with my 55-250 stm. I like that lens, I would just like something with more reach.
> ...



no, it doesn't and there is nowhere to put one but it's light enough to not need a collar

for comparison, the canon 70-300 L weighs only 100g less and also doesn't have a collar


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 31, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> for comparison, the canon 70-300 L weighs only 100g less and also doesn't have a collar



but has room to put a collar


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Mar 31, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > brianodell said:
> ...



I still think its going to be heavy enough to be awkward to balance on most tripod heads and if anyone has a gimbal head they were hoping to use with this lens they can't.
I still say this was a bone head move on sigma's part. If they didn't want to include one into the price fine, at least add a spot for someone to add one if they desire. 

But all things aside it won't come close to touching the performance of the Canon 100-400L II. They will sell a ton of them though.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2017)

Now that we know the price I think it's easy to say this will be a hot seller.

At $500 less than Canon's original Pump Zoom 100-400 they're pretty much guaranteed to get tons of sales no matter what.
If it's tack sharp at 400mm this could end up being another all time favorite like the 18-35A.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 2, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Now that we know the price I think it's easy to say this will be a hot seller.
> 
> At $500 less than Canon's original Pump Zoom 100-400 they're pretty much guaranteed to get tons of sales no matter what.
> If it's tack sharp at 400mm this could end up being another all time favorite like the 18-35A.



I have to agree, I'm definitely going to sell a lot of these. ;D


----------



## Plainsman (Apr 2, 2017)

brianodell said:


> I have been looking for a solid (super) zoom to pair with my 70d. I have been taking a lot of pictures lately of wildlife, the moon, etc. with my 55-250 stm. I like that lens, I would just like something with more reach.
> 
> Opinions on the following:
> 
> ...



S/H legendary Canon 100-400 IS I should be on your list - probably just as sharp:
cheaper 
faster
tripod mount
better QC
very little depreciation


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Now that we know the price I think it's easy to say this will be a hot seller.
> 
> At $500 less than Canon's original Pump Zoom 100-400 they're pretty much guaranteed to get tons of sales no matter what.
> If it's tack sharp at 400mm this could end up being another all time favorite like the 18-35A.



It's the same size and weight for the most part as the better 70-200's...tripod rings are not always needed, it's borderline. It's going to be a huge seller.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 4, 2017)

slclick said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we know the price I think it's easy to say this will be a hot seller.
> ...



The Canadian MAP price for the lens is $1129.95. Some retailers will sell it for cheaper in store but probably no less than $1099.99.


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 4, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Im hoping it settles a little bit, or ill wait till it goes on sale. With the 150-600C on sale at 1199, Im hoping the 100-400C goes down under 1000 on sale.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 4, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I hope so as well cause it'll make selling them that much easier but there's also a little bit of a rumor floating around that the 150-600C is going to see a $200 dollar increase in the next little bit. Given the fact that Canon, Nikon, Sony, and Olympus just changed their prices (a few items going up considerably) I would say the $200 increase on the 150-600C might not just be a rumor. :-\


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2017)

PHOTOPROROCKIES said:


> I hope so as well cause it'll make selling them that much easier but there's also a little bit of a rumor floating around that the 150-600C is going to see a $200 dollar increase in the next little bit. Given the fact that Canon, Nikon, Sony, and Olympus just changed their prices (a few items going up considerably) I would say the $200 increase on the 150-600C might not just be a rumor. :-\



IIRC, there's currently a rebate around $200 for the 150-600.

But for a $200 difference, why would you buy the 100-400, unless the IQ is better or something? that extra 200mm at the telephoto end is massive.

By the way, I got my 150-600 C Sigma for $1050 Canadian (new, from local camera shop), which comes out to about $750 USD. The price on Amazon today is almost that price ($1089 Canadian). It's probably worthwhile to drive up across the border to buy it than to get it in the US, if you live close by.

If I could be happy with a 400mm reach, the magic bullet for me would be 70-200 2.8L II + 2x converter. I know that costs a lot more, but the difference in utility is huge, because I'd also have the 70-200 2.8. It would be worth selling my f/4 and investing in the 2.8 -- except 400mm isn't quite enough. I know, I know. I'm so greedy.


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 7, 2017)

Talys said:


> PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so as well cause it'll make selling them that much easier but there's also a little bit of a rumor floating around that the 150-600C is going to see a $200 dollar increase in the next little bit. Given the fact that Canon, Nikon, Sony, and Olympus just changed their prices (a few items going up considerably) I would say the $200 increase on the 150-600C might not just be a rumor. :-\
> ...



Weight, and weight alone. I can't speak for everyone, but for myself (my wife actually) she is willing to lose 200mm to be able to enjoy walking around with a zoom. She has used the 150-600C many times, and when she does, she doesn't enjoy it. If losing 200mm means she can walk around all day and be able to capture some decent images, Its worth far more then the other options.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > PHOTOPROROCKIES said:
> ...



+1
I am on a birding holiday with my wife. I have the 400 DO II + 2xTC on a 5DIV, she has the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on a 5DS R, and there is little to choose between our photos in terms of reach and quality. But, my right hip begins to ache after a couple of hours hike and she manages fine with the lighter weight. My superb 150-600mm C is left at home, because it would be too heavy for her. The 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC has as good IQ at 560mm, and much better AF and IS than the 150-600mm C at 600mm. If a Sigma 100-400mm f/6.3 + 1.4xTC has as good IQ etc at 560mm as the 150-600mm at 600mm, then we would take the much smaller and lighter lens every time. OK, you lose a stop of light but you have about 600 gm less to lug around and the option of going down to 100mm on occasion.


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 13, 2017)

somehow the 799$ preorder price in the US translated to 899€ preorder price on amazon germany... :-\

meanwhile the 150-600 C is 919€ from the same amazon germany...

bad amazon!


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 13, 2017)

You mean 799 USD without tax is good, but 899€ with tax is bad.


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 13, 2017)

i'm not really sure how the tax system works in the US..on the B&H site it's written that they collect taxes for New York and New Jersey..so that's additional to the 799? or included in it?

anyway...it seems too close to the current price of the 150-600
surely, the price will drop a bit in the future..maybe to ~700€


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 13, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> i'm not really sure how the tax system works in the US..on the B&H site it's written that they collect taxes for New York and New Jersey..so that's additional to the 799? or included in it?
> 
> anyway...it seems too close to the current price of the 150-600
> surely, the price will drop a bit in the future..maybe to ~700€



I believe B&H (like any retailer in US) add tax at checkout


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 13, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> i'm not really sure how the tax system works in the US..on the B&H site it's written that they collect taxes for New York and New Jersey..so that's additional to the 799? or included in it?
> 
> anyway...it seems too close to the current price of the 150-600
> surely, the price will drop a bit in the future..maybe to ~700€



Depending on the state/city, sales tax can vary from 0% to 10% added to the sale price.


----------

